# thumbtack



## topdawg (Sep 15, 2007)

ok, i think my dog has eaten a thumbtack. but i am not sure, we have a key holder by the door that is being held in place by 2 thumbtacks, it fell and i only found one of them. i read a little on here from some searches and it seems like the thumbtack will just pass through. but i just dont know if it really wil or not. i know the only responce will be take him to a vet. i dont want to hear that. that is al i get from this forum. i want to here possibilities. thanks!!#!!


----------



## Priss and Pedro's Mama (Nov 4, 2007)

Well since you don't plan on taking him to the vet, the possibilities include a punctured esophagus, a torn stomach, ruptured intestines and a long painful death. Sure it might just pass right on through, but that is totally not a chance I would be willing to take with my dogs.


----------



## cascabel (Sep 25, 2007)

You need to at the very least call a vet. If it were my dog I would also do the cotton ball trick and add some filler asap, _but you really need to okay this with the vet_. Please call and ask them what they recommend....*and do this fast*.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Of course we're going to tell you to go to the vet, because that is the only sensible answer we can give you. What would you do if you swallowed a thumbtack, you'd be on your way to the hospital right!?! What threads did you read to give you the impresion that it will pass thru on it's own without any harm?


----------



## topdawg (Sep 15, 2007)

it wasnt on here, and i appologize for coming off so harsh, i was worried, i know that I should contact the vet for the first part for anything to do with my pets but i come here first for suggestions until i can get in to see the vet everytime that i ask a question on here i get the "contact your vet and ask them" i havent yet, but the dogs seem fine as of right now. i have been looking for the thumbtack all night and cant find it, maybe its on the bottom of someones shoe. lol who knows, but im going to call the emergency vets number shortly. they all seem fine right now... so maybe im just tripping for nothing. i mean it fell off the wall this morning apparently while i was at work and the dogs were put up but tonight they were over there and i didnt even think about it until i went to put the key holder back up. gah, im calling the vet right now, better safe than sorry


----------



## keenaco02 (Nov 26, 2007)

I know this is kinda off topic : But i personal wouldn't notice a thumb tack missing right away and if i had i wouldn't have thought about my dogs eating them. Now looking back i wonder what my dogs have ate that i have noticed other than my shoes, socks, straws, paper, underware, and all types of dog toys.. i think this just inspired me to start paying attention. 

But I hope your dogs are ok. Please let us know what happens.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> it seems like the thumbtack will just pass through.


I'm not sure I'd want to poop a thumb tack and I wouldn't expect my dog to, either.

When you have dogs, missing objects take on a whole new significance.

It's no longer, "Hey! Has anybody seen my car keys?" Now it's, "Hey, has anybody eaten my car keys?"


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

RonE said:


> When you have dogs, missing objects take on a whole new significance.
> 
> It's no longer, "Hey! Has anybody seen my car keys?" Now it's, "Hey, has anybody eaten my car keys?"


We're to the point where anything missing is blamed on the dog: "Where's my backpack? Did Kim eat my backpack?"

And to the OP, yes some stuff will pass through, for example the strip of duct tape my dog decided to eat. However, duct tape does not have starp pointy edges intended to puncture corkboard. I would probably be freaking out right now and calling the vet with one hand while searching for that missing thumbtack with the other.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Shaina said:


> However, duct tape does not have starp pointy edges intended to puncture corkboard. I would probably be freaking out right now and calling the vet with one hand while searching for that missing thumbtack with the other.


Exactly. I have heard horror stories about cats swallowing needles, dogs eating fishing tackle, etc. My dogs have passed hair ties, crayons, stuffing from toys, mostly things I didn't know they ate until I saw it in the poop, but a sharp pointy end and I'd be freaking out. The last time I had one of my pets x-rayed it cost $80. Totally worth it for peace of mind.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I haven't had a puppy for a very long time, so I am astounded at what Molly will pick up and swallow, if she is able, or tear apart if it's too big to swallow whole.

Esther destroyed lots of interesting things when she was a young terror, but she wouldn't do it right in front of you. Molly has no shame about that sort of thing.

I was once picking up after my lab and found a gigantic sewing needle in his stool. That could have gone badly.


----------



## topdawg (Sep 15, 2007)

so, i called the vet that night. left him a voicemail and he did not call me back. so from that incident im switching vets. seems a little rude to do that from just that one incident. but what if my dog was dying and he didnt call me back.. my dog would have died. just proved to me how much he is willing to assist his customers and their pets. anyhow, i was walking over my room and saw the thumbtack in some throwup. my puggle had eaten it and thrown it up because he got into the little girls puppy food which is mixed with the breeders food and puppy chow. trying to switch it over and the breeders food made him sick so he threw it up. i was so relieved! but... i think the little one has kennel cough now, it started with my puggle having it when we first got him, he gave it to my roommates dog. which is really getting to me that he wont take the min pin to the vet to get meds for it and to get him checked up, but the min pin gave it to out puppy. he went home for thanksgiving and said that the farm supply company sold worming supplies and medicine for dogs. he got him a 7- in -1 shot and a wormer, and was like. "sammy doesnt have kennel cough anymore, he had a shot of pennicillin" i know from when i took my puggle that opne dose of antibiotics will not clear it up. or one dose of cough suppresant. but he wont listen im tempted to snag him up one day and just pay for it on my bill, poor little thing hacks all day long! but for the most part i found the needle.sorry for the rant! thanks all of you! happy holidays


----------

